# Urgent I need a good piece to play for my Valentine!!!!



## JeanBaptisteLully (Jan 26, 2008)

I need a good piece for clarinet or piano, thats moderately easy,I want a sad yet not depressing, but good enough to move her. I would like to have something Baroque, if possible. Thanks for helping me, your a life saver.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

You should consider the "Liebestod" from"Tristan und Isolde" .


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I know a gem of a piano peice - "To A Wild Rose" by Edward MacDowell. That is sure to woo the individual in question! It's relatively easy as well - A major.


----------

